# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silverlight simple data example using SQL2K5.

## ntg

Just got a bit involved with Silverlight and still trying to feel my way around. Can anyone provide a simple example of a Silverlight application that reads, presents and updates using an SQL 2005 server as the data store?

----------


## ntg

After some RTFM-ing, I figured out how highly my expectations were placed and how incorrectly my question was phrased.

----------


## techgnome

I don't know about that.... granted I haven't played with SL yet, but it can't be all that much different from getting data in AJAX. you post (or get) a server page that does the connecting, data extract, formats it and sends it back to the browser (Silverlight)... or am I over simplifying it?

-tg

----------


## ntg

The problem was with my own expectations. SL lives on the client, so there is no point in expecting that there will be a metohd in SL that could be used to perform actual data access. Like you said, you need to play around with a web service or a GET in order to retrieve data so SL wouldn't care whether the data resides in SQL server, Oracle or an XML file.

I'm trying to convert an internal company web application so that it uses SL as much as possible for the sake of the exercise. So far I have the intense feeling of having to fight my way through most of what I was expecting to be easy stuff (security and identities, data access, initialization properties). But then again I keep reminding myself that SL is for the client only.

It seems to me that Javascript is King here...

----------

